# SAD... Seasonal Affective Disorder



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 2, 2007)

I suffer from this really badly and the most annoying thing is it has much more to do with the change of temp and the baromiter than with dark weather, it is still sunny as can be in Boise most of the days and I get out in it but:
I am exhausted, 

I can't stay asleep as long as I desire but I need more sleep than usual, 

I tend to wake up for about an hour or 2 at around 5 am wide awake and funtional right up til about 8 am when I crash hard

I am craving carbs like a drug worse than I normally do,

I can't think strait and I hurt worse than usual,

I am having nightmares (common for me with SAD) 

These are my main symptoms and YES I have been checked out for them over the last 10 years and I can predict them showing up usually about a week before halloween every year and lasting until April. They vary from day to day in intensity but I litterally spend nearly half the year exhausted in a way that wont go away for any length of time.

Am I the only one?
Does anyone else here have SAD? What are your symptoms and what has helped you?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 2, 2007)

SAD is more about the daylength and number of hours of sunlight a day than the intensity of that light. Boise is pretty far north, and daylengths are getting shorter and shorter. Have you ever tried using the full spectrum light boxes? I have depression, and it gets worse this time of year. I try to get as much full spectrum light as I possibly can, which seems to help alot. I am also on antidepressants, but in the past I had to increase my dosage in the fall. Now that I am getting more light hours, I haven't had to increase the drugs. Good luck


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2007)

I have it bigtime, and living in Alaska (not to mention working nights) is excruciating for me. I'm thinking about getting some SAD lights this year and seeing if they help. I'm usually climbing the walls, come February. I figure the lights will be cheaper than a Mexican vacation. 

Have you tried Melatonin? It's supposed to really help people a lot (did diddly for me).


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone here suffer from SAD?

I am having a really hard time with this and in my case it includes, trouble sleeping (staying asleep) needing more sleep, being tired all the time, craving carbs desperately (which is really bad since I desprately need to loose weight for my arthritis), being anxious and having nightmares and unsettling or very vidid dreams that disrupt my sleep as well as hurting more than usual.

My SAD is actually more realated to the temp and the baromitor than to lack of sunshine, I do get out in the sun which is still nice and bright here most of the time (I live in Idaho, USA) and I am trying to eat more protien.

I was just wondering what are some of the symptoms you suffer from and what helps you? When are your symptoms the worse and do you feel it is part of why you are larger (if you are)?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm there with you. 

Mine is definitely light related. When it is sunny, I can't remember feeling sad...and when it is gloomy and dark I can't remember being happy. 

I have trouble falling asleep at night and I also am very tired during the day. Before moving to England everyone and their brother warned me about the darkness here, they told me to get a light....maybe I should

Hope you feel better soon. I don't have any coping skills other than just ride it out til it is sunny/warmer.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry for the double post like i said I am confused I am looking inot getting a full spectrum light lamp or light book (Like a laptop computer but with lights)


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2007)

It's okay. I just merged the post you made on the main board with this post, so it might appear as if you have posted twice in this thread, but for those reading, that's not the case here. 

I don't know if I have that or not, but fear I could be susceptible to it. Living in California, where the sun is most often out, it's not a problem. But living in Montreal, I fear that it will be, because I'm not used to the darker, more gloomy weather there. When I was at the store yesterday, I saw one of those 'green' flourescents that are supposed to be full-spectrum for a few dollars. I'm thinking of getting some of those, but don't know if it will be enough. Have you tried anything like that, T'Rina?


----------



## GrowingBoy (Nov 3, 2007)

I have all the symptoms you describe. The difficulty in sleeping is probably responsible for the carb cravings. Currently I'm trying Vitamin D supplements. Also, Triple Flex for the osteo-arthritis.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 3, 2007)

*Symptoms*
If you have seasonal affective disorder (SAD), you will usually develop symptoms of depression during the winter when there is less daylight (October through April). Symptoms of SAD include: 3 

Difficulty concentrating. 
Low energy and fatigue. 
Reduced interest in daily activities, especially social activities. 
Moodiness (depressed, sad, or unusually quiet). 
Increased appetite. 
Cravings for complex carbohydrates (such as pasta and bread). 
Weight gain. 
Increased sleep. 
Loss of interest in sex. 
Irritability. 
People with SAD may either have symptoms of major depression or minor depression. Those with minor depression are considered to have subsyndromal SAD


*Treatment Overview*
Treatment for seasonal affective disorder (SAD) doesn't cure the seasonal depression, but it can help relieve your symptoms. Light therapy is the main treatment for SAD, and research is continuing to determine the most effective way to use it. Medications and counseling are also used to treat SAD. 

*Light therapy*
Research has shown that light therapy is an effective treatment for SAD. 4, 5 

There are two types of light therapy: bright light treatment, in which you sit in front of a "light box" for a certain amount of time (usually in the morning); and dawn simulation, which is done while you sleep. For dawn simulation, a low-intensity light is timed to go on at a certain time in the morning before you wake up and gradually gets brighter. 

Light boxes are available commercially and use fluorescent lights that are brighter than indoor lights but not as bright as sunlight. Ultraviolet light, full-spectrum light, tanning lamps, and heat lamps should not be used. You place the light box at a specified distance from you on a desk or in front of a chair and use it while you read, eat breakfast, or work at a computer. Light therapy is usually prescribed for 30 minutes to 2 hours, depending on the intensity of the light used. 2 

Some people find dawn simulation light therapy more convenient because it works as they sleep. Light box therapy, which some studies have shown to be most effective if done in the morning, may be less convenient for people who have busy schedules. 6 Yet some studies have found that dawn simulation therapy is not as effective as bright light (light box) therapy. 2 

It may take as little as 3 to 5 days or up to 2 weeks before you respond to light therapy. Stopping light therapy will likely cause you to relapse back into depression. 2 

Light therapy may work by resetting your "biological clock" (circadian rhythms), which controls sleeping and waking.

If you have eye problems or you take medications that make you light-sensitive, ask your health professional about whether light therapy is safe for you. Tell your health professional about any conditions you have and medications you are taking before you start treatment.

Light therapy will need to be continued for the entire time you are depressed. People who discontinue treatment usually lapse back into depression. 1 

*Antidepressants*
Antidepressants effectively treat episodes of depression in people with seasonal affective disorder. They can be used along with light therapy or alone. 1 The most common antidepressants used to treat people with seasonal affective disorder include the following:

Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs). Examples include bupropion (Wellbutrin or Zyban), citalopram (Celexa), fluoxetine (such as Prozac), paroxetine (Paxil), or sertraline (Zoloft) . 
Other antidepressants. Examples include desipramine (Norpramin), tranylcypromine (Parnate), or venlafaxine (Effexor). 
SSRIs usually are the first type of antidepressants given to treat SAD. SSRIs often have less serious side effects than other antidepressants. These medications may take at least 3 to 4 weeks to start working. All antidepressant medications are started at low doses and increased gradually. When stopped, they should be decreased gradually to avoid side effects. 

General side effects of antidepressant medications can include:

Nausea, loss of appetite, or diarrhea. 
Anxiety or nervousness. 
Difficulty sleeping or drowsiness. 
Loss of sexual desire or ability. 
Headaches. 
Bupropion can cause dry mouth. Bupropion should not be taken if you have seizures, severe problems with eating, or an eating disorder because it can cause seizures.

For more information, see the topic Depression or see the Drug Reference. (Drug Reference is not available in all systems.)

FDA Advisory. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has issued an advisory to patients, families, and health care providers to closely monitor adults and children taking antidepressants for signs of suicide. This is especially important at the beginning of treatment or when doses are changed. 

The FDA also advises that patients be observed for increases in anxiety, panic attacks, agitation, irritability, insomnia, impulsivity, hostility, and mania. It is most important to watch for these behaviors in children, who may be less able to control their impulsivity as much as adults and therefore may be at greater risk for suicidal impulses. The FDA has not recommended that people stop using antidepressants, but simply to monitor those taking the medications and, if concerns arise, to contact a health professional. 

*Counseling*
Counseling, such as interpersonal therapy and cognitive-behavioral therapy, may help with your treatment for SAD. You may choose individual counseling, participate in group counseling, or seek family therapy. During counseling, you will learn about SAD, ways to handle the symptoms, and how to help prevent future depressive episodes. If you have had SAD for a long time, your family members may have developed ways of coping with your symptoms and may also benefit from counseling.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm thinking about getting some SAD lights this year and seeing if they help.


 
Back in the '70s, I worked with a guy who said that he knew an easy way to tell if someone in the office was sufferring from SAD and light deprivation.

They were the people who used the Xerox machine with the cover open.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Back in the '70s, I worked with a guy who said that he knew an easy way to tell if someone in the office was sufferring from SAD and light deprivation.
> 
> They were the people who used the Xerox machine with the cover open.



That's funny. I'd call them blind.  (I wonder, will it truly blind you?)

Where I work is interesting. When night shift arrives, once we get report we boot out the day shift crowd and lower all the lights to a nice ambient level that is pleasing and soothing to the eyes. First thing in the morning, though? The day shift, even before we've left, cranks up the lights and we all squint our eyes and cower from the bright fluorescent lights.

I hate hate hate hate HATE fluorescent lighting. It's one of the reasons I still work nights, even though I'm by nature very much a day person. Having all those lights on, coupled with the frenetic energy of all those extra people around, just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 4, 2007)

Yup...I've got it big time. A lot of the symptoms I have year around, but they get much worse in the winter. Plus I have a heaping dose of the "I Loath the Holidays Syndrome also. I frequently say I wish I could hibernate from the week before Thanksgiving through the week after Easter...I'm not kidding.


----------



## qtttlkmop (Nov 4, 2007)

has anyone ever watched the movie "What the *Bleep* do we know?" ?

It's a neat movie, but there's a great segment dedicated to how much power we have over our moods. Because of the way our brains are "wired", it is explained that we tend to fall into similar patterns of thinking all too easily and find it easier to dwell on them. In this way, people can get "addicted" to feeling sorry for themselves, because the brain has become accustomed to the chemicals released when this emotion is expressed. The same goes for people you see that are constantly angry or short-tempered. The more you activate certain brain pathways, the easier it is to reactivate them later...

It works the other way too, you can release endorphins and other neurotransmitters just by smiling...it improves your mood.

So basically where I'm going with this is that many people find they can will depressing thoughts away with practice. 

Another key coping strategy for me is keeping busy, however as of late I have become overly busy and always have too many projects on the go...I don't even have time to think about that depressing stuff anymore.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## mickyj (Nov 5, 2007)

I suffer from SAD, but my symptoms are a little different. 


I don't want to leave the house.
Generally miserable/depressed.
Can't fall asleep, and when I do it's only for 5 hours, yet I don't want to get out of bed. I generally lose all desire to live.
Lack of concentration; I remember my academic grades always suffered during the autumn/winter months.
I also find myself comfort eating almost constantly.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 5, 2007)

mickyj said:


> I suffer from SAD, but my symptoms are a little different.
> 
> 
> I don't want to leave the house.
> ...





I found a site where you can get Full spectrum lamps as cheap as $129
http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.com/lighttherapy_8_ctg.htm
Check it out, it sounds like you really need it


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 6, 2007)

My lawyer-witch friend's sister(also a SSBBW) says a trip to the tanning salon fixes her up for a week SADwise, but MsXXL's Goth pals might not like the tan look.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 6, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> My lawyer-witch friend's sister(also a SSBBW) says a trip to the tanning salon fixes her up for a week SADwise, but MsXXL's Goth pals might not like the tan look.



I looked into that before, but the tanning salons I found only had the tanning beds which have a weight limit of 250 I know some places have the standing up ones, but it was beyond me to find them.


----------



## Emma (Nov 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I looked into that before, but the tanning salons I found only had the tanning beds which have a weight limit of 250 I know some places have the standing up ones, but it was beyond me to find them.



I found the standing up ones to be very small plus you have to stand up for what seems like ages!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have SAD at all. When the fall and winter rolls around, I get excited. I welcome the cooler weather, don't mind the shorter days and LOVE the holidays. 

As we have painfully long, hot summers, I hibernate during that time and do nothing outside during the day if I can help it. When it's mild outside, like it is now, I feel energized and ready for any outing you can think of.

And when it's acctually cold, you will find me snuggled with my kids under a blanket drinking hot chocolate and that is the best!


----------

